# When a Judge



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Does not look at your dogs teeth ?
> 
> I know some judges want the handler or owner to show teeth due to health risks, but what does it mean when the judge does not ask nor looks.
> 
> My sister and I thing the judge just did not want to look because she was not liking him when she first saw him hwell:


Was this at an AKC show ?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Shouldn't they look whether they are interested or not?
_


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes they should you have paid for that right. To be judged that is That is why I wondered if it was AKC


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

We only show AKC now


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

So did the judge look at everyone elses teeth? Man I would be super p o 'd 
I would think that you could file a complaint ..Unless for some reason you are disqualified they should judge your dog the same as the others in the ring .


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> So did the judge look at everyone elses teeth? Man I would be super p o 'd
> I would think that you could file a complaint ..Unless for some reason you are disqualified they should judge your dog the same as the others in the ring .


She looked at everyone elses I believe and tried to look at Argons teeth. 

I just never thought about it until now. My sister told me she did not look at his teeth.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That isn't right. Must be something you can do to file a complaint. Everyone should be judged with the same criteria. I would be very upset if they did that to one of my dogs.
_


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _That isn't right. Must be something you can do to file a complaint. Everyone should be judged with the same criteria. I would be very upset if they did that to one of my dogs.
> _


I am with you on this for sure I would be very upset as well.. You pay for the right to show and be judged. You did not get what you paid for .


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> I am with you on this for sure I would be very upset as well.. You pay for the right to show and be judged. You did not get what you paid for .



How do you file a complaint ?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Go to AKC.ORG and look around surely there is a judges area Or call AKC and Ask. I would be pretty upset if I were you . That judge had no right to skip over you for any reason other that to dissmiss you for a huge disqualifying fault..


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Go to AKC.ORG and look around surely there is a judges area Or call AKC and Ask. I would be pretty upset if I were you . That judge had no right to skip over you for any reason other that to dissmiss you for a huge disqualifying fault..


Yeah when my sister told me last night i was like WTH ? because I watched the judge look at the other dogs teeth. Its like she saw Enzo's color and just did not look at him the same way she did not other poodles.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.akc.org/judges_directory/index.cfm
This might be a good place to start .


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Definitely make a complaint and annotate where in line you were when the judge was judging.

Edited; On looking at the judges rules in their manual it says this;
"*Evaluating a Dog’s Mouth* Many exhibitors prefer to
open their dog’s mouth themselves for examination.
However, you have the authority to personally open the
dog’s mouth.
Do not forget your personal safety. All dogs are not
handled by experienced exhibitors.
• Do not kneel in front of a dog.
• Do not hover over a dog.
• Do not bend over face to face with a dog.
• Do not bend over cheek to cheek with a dog.
• Do not take the lead from a handler.
Practice performing as much of the examination as
possible from the side without making your face vulnerable."
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/REJ999.pdf


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Yeah when my sister told me last night i was like WTH ? because I watched the judge look at the other dogs teeth. Its like she saw Enzo's color and just did not look at him the same way she did not other poodles.


Since I have been showing, the judges have always looked at my dogs teeth. Only one time did the judge ask me to show the teeth for them.


----------

